# اسس الكفاءة من الاتحاد الدولى لادارة المشروعات



## m_halawa (8 يناير 2007)

ماذا تكون اسس الكفاءة من الاتحاد الدولى لادارة المشروعات ؟
الوصف 
تطبق اليوم ادارة المشروعات عالميا بكل من الحكومات و الشركات الكبرى و المنظمات الصغرى كاحدى الوسائل لتحقيق متطلبات العملاء او الاحتياجات الاخرى ، وذلك من خلال تنفيذ المهام باساليب معيارية نمطية وتجاهل المهام الغير لازمة لاتمام مشروع و بافضل الطرق الكفاءة و الفعالة. 

ولبلوغ هذا الهدف ، فان اسس الكفاءة من الاتحاد الدولى لادارة المشروعات هى المنهجية التى يمكن تطبيقها لتقييم و اعتماد المهارات الضروريّة لمدراء المشروعات و ذلك فى اربعة مستويات فى اعتماد الشهادات: 

الاتحاد الدولى لادارة المشروعات مستوى - أ: Certified Projects Director مدير عام مشروعات معتمد 
الاتحاد الدولى لادارة المشروعات مستوى - ب: Certified Senior Project Manager مدير مشروعات خبير معتمد 
الاتحاد الدولى لادارة المشروعات مستوى - ج: Certified Project Manager مدير مشروعات معتمد 
الاتحاد الدولى لادارة المشروعات مستوى - د: Certified Project Management Associate مدير مشروعات مساعد معتمد 
ولاجتياز البرنامج الاجمالى ، يجب دراسة المادة التالية: اسس الكفاءة من الاتحاد الدولى لادارة المشروعات واصدرت النسخة الثالثة و الاخيرة من اسس الكفاءة من الاتحاد الدولى لادارة المشروعات ، في عام 2006. 






نموذج اسس الكفاءة من الاتحاد الدولى لادارة المشروعات يحتوي 7 مواد ضمن 60 عنصر: 

أسس إدارة المشروعات: 1) المشروعات و إدارة المشروعات.
2) تطبيقات إدارة المشروعات. 
3) الادارة بالمشروع.
4) منهج و تكامل النظم.
5) سياق المشروع .
6) أطوار و العمر الافترضى للمشروع . 
7) تطوير وتقييم المشروع .
8) المشروع أهداف وإستراتيجيات. 
9) معايير نجاح وإخفاق المشروع . 
10) البدء فى تشغيل المشروع. 
11) الانتهاء فى المشروع. 

الطرق والتقنيات: 
12) هياكل المشروع .
13) المحتويات 

مجال العمل. 
14) الجدول الزمنى. 15
) الموارد. 
16) تكلفة تمويل المشروع. 
17) الهيئات والتغيرات. 
18) مخاطر المشروع.
19) مقاييس تقييم الاداء.
20) مراقبة المشروع .
21) المعلومات ، المستندات ، التقارير. 

كفاءة التنظيم:
22) تنظيم المشروع .
27) توريد المهمات ، العقود.
30) المعايير و اللوائح.
31) حلّ المشاكل .
32) المفاوضات ، الاجتماعات.
33) التنظيم الدائم.
34) عمليات تنمية الاعمال.
35) التنمية الذاتية.
36) التنظيم التعليمى. 

الكفاءة الاجتماعيّة:
23) العمل الجماعيّ.
24) القيادة.
25) الاتصالات.
26) التنازع والأزمات. 
الإدارة العامة:
28) مشروع الجودة.
29) مشروع نظم المعلومات.
37) الادارة بالتغيير.
38) التسويق ، إدارة المنتج.
39) إدارة النظم.
40) الأمان ، الصحة ، البيئة.
41) مظاهر قانونية.
 42) التمويل والمحاسبة. 
السلوكيات الشخصيّة:
43) القدرة على الاتصال.
44) قدرات التحفيز - المبادرة ، الالتزامات ، الحماس.
45) قدرة الترابط - الانفتاح.
46) قدرات تقدير القيم .
47) قدرات التفاوض - حل النزاع ، ثقافة الجدال ، الإنصاف.
48) قدرات ايجاد الحلول - من فكر عام.
49) القدرة على الولاء و الإخلاص - التضامن ، مبادرة التعاون.
50) القدرة على القيادة. 
الإنطباعات العامة:
51) المنطق.
52) طرق التفكير المنظمة.
53) اختفاء الخطأ.
54) الوضوح.
55) الحس الاعتيادى.
56) الشفافية.
57) النظرة العامّة.
58) التوازن فى الحكم.
59) أفاق الخبرة.
60) البراعة. 
ترتيب كلّ عنصر بتدرج من المنخفض ، ثم الوسط إلى الاعلى. 

التصنيف ، المعايير وادوات الرشاد ، والمراجع تقوم الاشتراك فى تحديد نظام اسس الكفاءة من الاتحاد الدولى لادارة المشروعات . 


أصل نظام اسس الكفاءة من الاتحاد الدولى لادارة المشروعات .
* التاريخ *
صدر الاتحاد الدولى لادارة المشروعات في 1965 في سويسرا بمسمى الإنترنت حتّى (1994) بالمجموعة الأوروبيّة لمدراء المشروعات . عقد الإجتماع الأول في 1967 في فيينّا ، بالنمسا بانضمام العديد من الأعضاء من 30 دولة. و المشاركة الاساسية لاسس الكفاءة من الاتحاد الدولى لادارة المشروعات الأوروبيّة كان لكل من : جيلّيس كوبين من فرنسا ، دكتور هانس نوبفيل من سويسرا ، البروفسير بيتر دبليو جى مورّيس من المملكة المتّحدة ، ودكتور أولاف بانّنبكير من ألمانيا. 


حساب نظام اسس الكفاءة من الاتحاد الدولى لادارة المشروعات . المعادلة 
تم حساب القدرات لكلّ مستوى وكما يلى: 

الكفاءة = المعرفة المطبقة + الخبرة الموائمة (مهارة) + الاحتراف فى التصرف اى السلوكيات. 

إستخدامات نظام اسس الكفاءة من الاتحاد الدولى لادارة المشروعات . التطبيقات 
نموذج شهادة الاتحاد الدولى لادارة المشروعات يمكن استخدامها عبر كافة المجالات لمدراء المشروعات. فهى تحدد مستوى المعرفة ، و الخبرة (مهارة) ، المواقف الشخصيّة والتصرف (السلوكيات) من مدراء المشروعات لادارة مشروع معقد. يبدا مدى المجال من التنسيق بمشروع واحد إلى محفظة مشروعات الشركة من خلال ادارة برامج و مشروعات عدة. 

خطوات نظام اسس الكفاءة من الاتحاد الدولى لادارة المشروعات :
العملية 
أسّست مستويات شهادة نظام الاتحاد الدولى لادارة المشروعات على اسس الكفاءة من الاتحاد الدولى لادارة المشروعات ّ وتكيّفت مع كلّ اتحاد وطنى في اسس الكفاءة من الاتحاد الوطنى لادارة المشروعات - الاتحاد الدولى لادارة المشروعات (الاتحاد الوطنى لادارة المشروعات) وذلك ليتم تكيف النموذج مع الثقافات المختلفة و تمارس فى اى من البلاد

كلّ مستوى شهادة يتألّف من 3 عمليات مرحلية: 

المرحلة الاولى: التطبيق ، السيرة الذاتية للمهنة ، التقدير الذاتى وتتبع مستوى قائمة المشروعات والمراجع. 
المرحلة الثانية: امتحان تحريرى (المستويات الصغرى) ، ورشة عمل اختياريّة ، حلقة دراسيّة والتقرير عن المشروع - المستوبات الاعلى. 
المرحلة الثالثة: مقابلة. 
فترة صلاحية الشهادة 5 سنوات. تصنيف المستويات كالاتى: 

المستوى أ: عمر>35 ، 3-7 سنوات من الخبرة (ويتبع مستوى الدبلوما) مع محفظة مشاريع أو برنامج ممارس. 
المستوى ب: عمر>30 ، 3-7 سنوات من الخبرة لممارسة مشاريع معقّدة فى اخر سنتين. 
المستوى ج: عمر>25 ، 3-5 سنوات من الخبرة لممارسة مشاريع فى اخر سنتين. 
المستوى د: عمر>20 ، سنة واحدة من الخبرة وحتى للممارسة الجزئية في مشاريع ودون مسؤولية. 
قدرات نظام اسس الكفاءة من الاتحاد الدولى لادارة المشروعات . المنافع 
نموذج الاتحاد الدولى لادارة المشروعات يركز على تحديد مهارة وتنمية مدير المشروع من خلال اربع مستويات للكفاءة. 
الاهتمام الاساسى فى ادارة المشروعات فى الواقع تتبلور فى كيفية الادارة . كما يعكس نظام اسس الكفاءة من الاتحاد الدولى لادارة المشروعات هذا. 

حدود نظام اسس الكفاءة من الاتحاد الدولى لادارة المشروعات . الاضرار 
الاتحاد الدولى لادارة المشروعات عبارة عن نموذج الحصول على شهادة كيفية كفاءة الادارة والقدرات لمديرى المشروعات . و بنى على منهجيّة معهد ادارة المشروعات ورمز علم الأخلاق . وبما ان منهجى كل من معهد ادارة المشروعات الذى يركز على العمليات ومشروعات فى بيئات تحت السيطرة (برينس2) يركز المنتجات التى تسلم ، فنموذج اسس الكفاءة من الاتحاد الدولى لادارة المشروعات - الاتحاد الدولى لادارة المشروعات يركز إمكانيات و قدرات مديرى المشروعات ال . 

فرضيات نظام اسس الكفاءة من الاتحاد الدولى لادارة المشروعات. الشروط 
مفيد لاعتماد و التصديق على مستويات إمكانيات و قدرات مدراء المشروعات وبالتالى تمييز من براعتهم و مهارتهم بشكل مستقلّ من قبل الشركة حيث يعملون.


----------



## m_halawa (8 يناير 2007)

*الاتحاد الدولي لإدارة المشروعات Ipma*





ان مهمة الاتحاد الدولي لإدارة المشروعات هي نشر مفاهيم إدارة المشروعات على المستوى الدولي .
بدأت IPMA عام 1965م بهدف تبادل الخبرات بين مديري المشروعات الدولية . ولقد كانت جمعية الهندسة الإدارية من أوائل الجمعيات الأهلية الأعضاء في IPMA . و هي الممثل الوحيد لـ IPMA في جمهورية مصر العربية و الوطن العربي.
يضم الإتحاد الدولي في إدارة المشروعات (IPMA, Switzerland) 29 جمعية أهلية في دول أوروبا و أسيا و أفريقيا، وتخدم هذه الجمعيات احتياجات المهتمين بإدارة المشروعات في بلادهم و بلغاتهم, كما أن الشهادات المهنية ذات المستويات الأربعة معترف بها في جميع هذه الدول.

*أسس منح الشهادات 
ان نظم (MPC) MES PM-CERT فى مصر تتوافق مع البرنامج المعتمد من IPMA وكذلك مع
“ISO 10006” (الجوده فى ادارة المشروعات) والوثيقة الأوروبية “EN 45013” (معايير المنظمات التى تمنح الشهادات للأفراد) وتتعامل على أساس Egyptian Competence Baseline (ECB)
وتمنح الشهادات على أساس:
المعرفة******************** Knowledge
*والخبرة************************ Experience
وكذلك السلوك الشخصي**** Personal Attitude


المتقدمون للحصول على الشهادات 
*مديري المشروعات أصحاب الخبرة في جميع فروع : 
مشروعات التشييد و البناء.
المشروعات الهندسية و الصناعية.
المشروعات الاستثمارية . (جميع المجالات)
مشروعات البحث والتطوير .
ويكون لمديري المشروعات خبرة في : 
التخطيط والتحكم فى الوقت و التكلفة و الجودة.
ادارة مجموعات العمل بالمشروع.
تنفيذ المشروعات التى لها أكثر من مرحلة من مراحل عمر المشروع .

حوافز ومزايا الشهادات 
تعد الشهادة حافزا لمديري المشروعات وأعضاء فرق الادارة من أجل:
توسيع وتطوير قاعدة معرفتهم , خبرتهم وسلوكهم الشخصي .
استمرار تعليمهم وتدريبهم وتطويرهم الشخصي .
تحسين جودة ادارة المشروعات.
انجاز أهداف المشروعات بطرق أرقى .
كما تعد حافزا للشركات التى تطبق ادارة المشروعات من أجل :
الحصول والحفاظ على أحسن مستوى ممارسة لإدارة المشروعات *وتطوير الأفراد العاملين بها.
تأكيد قدرات ادارة المشروعات بالمنظمة وقدرتها التنافسية.


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (9 يناير 2007)

موضوع ممتاز ومستواه عالي جدا

في الحقيقة أتمنى لو زاد عدد ذوي الخبرة في منتدانا لتزيد تغطيتنا لمثل هذه المواضيع

لأنها مهمة جدا وعندما استلمت عملي تفاجأت بأني لا أعرف عنها شيء وقضيت وقت طويل

في دراستها وفهمها

شكرا جزيلا لك أخي الكريم


----------



## m_halawa (9 يناير 2007)

*PM Practice Winter 2006*






Topics addressed in this issue include:

"20th IPMA World Congress"
"Redefining the Profession"
"Project Management Supply Chain Challenges"
"10 Lessons in Geurilla Tactics of Project Management​"







Topics addressed in this issue include:

"European Comissioner Launches New ICB3"
"IPMA Embraces China"
"Managing Commitments"
"Project Management Constellations​"







Topics addressed in this issue include: 

China World Congress 2006 
Is Certification moving to harmonization? 
Project Management driving the Celtic Tiger 
Project Management critical marketing problems​


----------



## m_halawa (9 يناير 2007)

*PM Practice*






PM Practice Winter 2006 







PM Practice Autumn 2006







PM Practice Summer 2006


----------



## m_halawa (9 يناير 2007)

*ظام Ipma للشهادات ذات المستويات الأربعa,b/b*,c & D*












Level A: Certificated Projects Director “ CPD ”​أساس التأهيل للشهادة Level A


· "لديه القدرة على ادارة كل مشروعات الشركة، أو أي من فروعها لبرنامج معين"

متطلبات التقدم للشهادة Level A​ 
لديه على الأقل 5 سنوات خبرة كمدير مشروعات مركبة، أو مدير برامج, منهم 3 سنوات فى مسئولية قيادية في ادارة مجموعة من المشروعات.

مسئول عن تطوير و تطبيق أسس إدارة المشروعات , و كتيبـاتها , و وسائلها وآلياتها 

عليه تقديم مقترحات جديدة للإدارة العليا للمؤسسة، و تطوير مهارات مديري المشروعات و تدريبهم.​ 



Level B/B* : Certificated Senior project Manager CSPM( 

Certificated International Senior Project Manager (CISPM)

أساس التأهيل للشهادة Level B/B*​
- لدية القدرة على إدارة المشروعات المركبة/الدولية بنفسه

متطلبات التقدم للشهادة Level B/B*

- لدية 5 سنوات على الأقل خبرة فى إدارة المشروعات منهم 3 سنوات كمدير مشروعات مركبة/مشروعات دولية مركبة .

• مسئول عن مشروع دولى مركب لة :

- عدة عناصر و انظمة مركبة متشابكة 

- عدة شركات دولية أو وحدات هو، هى طرف فية

- عدة إدارات مختلفة تعمل لة 

- عدة مراحل مختلفة لها مدد معينة

- الكثير من الطرق و التكنيكيات و الأليات المعروفة فى إدارة المشروعات تطبق علية

“Level C: Certificated Project Manager "CPM”


أساس التأهيل للشهادة Level C


"لديه القدرة على إدارة مشروع غير مركب بنفسه، ومساعدة مدير مشروع مركب فى مجالات إدارة المشروعات"

متطلبات التقدم للشهادة Level C

· لديه 3 سنوات على الأقل خبرة فى ادارة المشروعات، وفى مسئوليات قيادية لمشروعات غير مركبة.

· مسئول عن مشروع غير مركب بكل متطلباته.

· يدير مجموعة صغيرة من أفراد إدارة المشروعات.

· يطبق طرق وتكنيكات وآليات إدارة المشروعات.

· يمكنه قيادة مجموعة فرعية لمشروع مركب ومسئول عن متطلبات المشروع المتعلقة بتلك المجموعة.



Level D: Certificated Project Management Associate "CPMP"


أساس التأهيل للشهادة Level D​ 

· لديه المعرفة بإدارة المشروعات فى كل مجالاتها (وقد يطبقها فى بعض المجالات كمتخصص ).

متطلبات التقدم للشهادة Level D

· لديه القدرة على ممارسة إدارة المشروعات كعضو فى فريق عمل المشروع.

معرفة شاملة بأسس إدارة المشروعات و القدرة على تطبيقه


----------



## m_halawa (9 يناير 2007)

*IPMA News Letter*

FOR ANY INFORMATION
Certification Body
Mohammad Halawa,CPD
Certificated Projects Director
(IPMA Level A)
m_halawa*aucegypt.edu​


----------



## Amin Sorour (11 يناير 2007)

ياريت يا دكتور محمد نعمل مقارنه بين Ipma و Pmp و ابراز اوجه الاختلاف و المميزات و مدي ملائمتها لسوق العمل المصري و العربي؟


----------



## عمادالدين كامل (16 أبريل 2007)

اريد معرفة مصطلحات انجليزية في ادارة المشروعات


----------



## داليا ابراهيم (17 أبريل 2007)

معلومات قيمة فعلا و مرفق هذا الرابط للمزيد
http://www.mes.eg.net/mpc.html


----------



## إسماعيل عبيد (3 نوفمبر 2013)

Thanks alot


----------

